# Looking for a new stuffed Jalapeno recipe.



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Usually do cream cheese, fresh ground parmesan, mixed shredded cheese, cumin, parsley, cilantro and bacon bits. Probably throw in some ground anise, been adding that to everything lately. 
So, what to do different or add to what I'm doing?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Texas twinkies.


----------



## Deadhead1 (Aug 5, 2016)

Not jalapenos but banana peppers stuffed with leftover pork butt and pepper jack, beer battered and deep fried.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Take a Trip to Miguel's Mexican Restaurant and order the Beef Stuffed Jalapenos to Go............................................Bring them home and Try to Duplicate them... Give Up and Go Back every Tuesday for more Like We do.........................................They have Figured it out...


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Cream cheese mixed with best stop boudin is my go to, once the bacon starts getting crispy baste with your fav pepper jelly and I tend to use a sweeter one as between the jalapeño and boudin it can get hot!


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Stuffed with pimento cheese is good


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

My take on a ABT (atomic buffalo turd) is following this recipe.









Atomic Buffalo Turd Jalapeno Poppers (aka - A.B.T.)


Jalapeno pepper stuffed with cream cheese and monterey jack, topped with a smokie sausage, wrapped in bacon and smoked in the Bradley Smoker. ABTs, the ultimate tailgate party food.




www.theblackpeppercorn.com


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

I use my homemade breakfast sausage mixed with cream cheese, add some creole and top with cheddar cheese.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

It is Tuesday……… I was going to save you one, but they all got ate……

But seriously, Miguel’s is the best I have had……..



.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I did make some once that i stuffed with some of wades tuna dip. They were good but the bacon and jalapeño kinda overpowered the dip. I do plan on stuffing my next batch of lumpia with wades tuna dip to see how that tastes


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

We do ground sausage, cream cheese mixed together then stiff and cover with cheese.
But ill look for the best I had. Think it was a stuffed pepper incased with ground sausage 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Here it is. They were really good.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Range Rattlers*

Buy the largest Jalapenos you can find, wait if you have to, don't settle for small or medium.
Cut the top off and core it.
Now shove a nice sized tail-on shrimp into it, leaving the tail sticking out.
Cram in a stick of Pepper Jack cheese next to it.
Wrap it in thin-cut bacon and then dip in an egg batter and deep fry.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Try some entree sized chiles... Or not.
ChileRelleno's Chile Rellenos
Huge Pulled Pork Poblanos
Bacon Wrapped Stuffed Cubanelle Chiles
Huge Pablanos Stuffed with Cheesy Rice


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Stuff it with Cajun crab dip from Publix, wrap in bacon and get down….


----------

